# 243 ballistic tip 95 grain or 75 hp



## txtoni13 (Oct 28, 2008)

I am thinking of changing the type of bullet I am shooting in a 243. Which is better 243 ballistic tip 95 grain or 75 grain hp. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

It depends on what your shooting. If you're shooting deer I'd say go with the 95g, if you're shooting varmints i'd go with the 70g.

If you're shooting longer ranges I'd go with the 95g Ballistic tip over the 70g. The 95g has a bc of .379 and the smk has a .259.

It all depends on how well the bullets will shoot/group in your rifle, you'll get a hundred different suggestions, just buy a box of each and give them the test.

xdeano


----------



## txtoni13 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info. We are shooting deer at about 100 yds or more. I think we will try the 95 grain. When I change bullets now, how much are our guns going to be off? Should I get them bore sited again so to not waste amnio? Thanks for the advice. This a mom and a son hunting, getting ready for the weekend.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

First of all enjoy your time together. Sometime down the road have someone reload you some 87 gr HP. Very very good on deer.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

I wouldn't even consider using the 75 grain, it's made for varmints. The 95 would be much better. I don't think bore sighting will help you either because you should already be within 6 inches point of impact between the two loads. I would shoot a three shot group at 100 yards with the 95's, measure from the center of that group to where you want to be. Adjust your scope, most have 1/4 inch adjustments or 4 clicks = one inch, then fire another 3 shot group to make sure you are where you want to be. It should take you less than 10 shells per rifle to switch loads.
My guess is the 75's print 3 inches higher than the 95's and maybe and inch or so to one side, but you have to shoot the rifles since you are talking about hunting at 100 yards plus. Good Luck.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I would recommend 100 or 105 grain bullets for deer. Bore sighting won't tell you how your gun is going to shoot each different round. target shooting is the only way.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

You should not see a huge difference. Having said that, you would be well served to have an extra box to sight the rifle before hunting. Sight two inches high at one hundred yards and you should be golden out to three hundred. This of course would assume you are shooting a rifle/ load combination that will take full advantage of the fine BC of the Nosler 95 grain BT.
Best,
Burl


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I shoot the 95 Grain Fusions out of my 243 for deer and I could not be happier with them.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

if youre shooting a coyotes or smaller game than a deer i use 55 gr ballistic tips i hand load and am shooting just over 1/2 5 shot groups at 100 yards. for deer i use a 100 grain boat tail soft point bullet.


----------

